# She decided!



## HotKat (Mar 6, 2010)

Went and shot bows after the boys wrestling tourny on Sat., she shot a Mission, Hoyt, Darton, Bear, and Diamond. The Razors Edge is on its way. I think she liked the Kobalt too but it was at about 42lbs and it just was a little to much so that affected her decision. Hope it turns out to be a good bow for her. Now hopefully we can find something for my daughter. The boy is shooting the Darton Ranger III, good little bow!


----------

